

Java on the Mac is malware - chmars
http://tech.kateva.org/2013/02/java-on-mac-is-malware.html

======
suyash
You're a fool if you think that is true. Java is one of the most secure
technology and the problem is with Browsers and not the language. If you
disable the Java plugin until the fix comes from Browsers you should be just
fine.

------
PeterisP
Why is Java linked to browsers at all?

All the Java security holes seen mostly are exploited through a browser plugin
- but I've never, ever needed the browser plugin, I just need jdk/jre to run
offline apps..

------
arxanas
“the implementation of Java on Mac reeks of hacks, bad design, and high risk”
does not constitute malware.

